# Westminster Confession of Faith, Larger and Shorter Catechism Facebook Page



## Brother John (Apr 4, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/West...and-Shorter-Catechism/156369674391445?sk=wall

I started a facebook page for the confession and the shorter larger catechism. Come check it out, join and make some suggestions how I can make it a better page. If the link above does not work then search for "Westminster Confession of Faith, Larger and Shorter Catechism" on facebook.


----------

